# Weekend Cookin



## Paymaster (Jun 30, 2014)

Did another cook for co-workers and some chicken for us. Brisket, pastrami, wings, ABTs and fatties went to work this morning.



































My plate last night!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 30, 2014)

Forgot to add that I did all on my Akorn and it ran 23 consecutive hours on one load of lump and chunks. Pretty cool deal!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 30, 2014)

Holy cow/pig/chick !!

Maybe I can skip dinner tonight and just lick the monitor!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2014)

I can smell it!  Looks wonderful, Paymaster!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2014)

Mmmmm.  Food porn...


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2014)

OMGosh, looks amazing!


----------



## creative (Jul 1, 2014)

Looks delish!  

What are ABT and fatties?  (This seems to be largely a US based forum and some foods don't translate well for other countries - I am in UK).


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 1, 2014)

creative said:


> Looks delish!
> 
> What are ABT and fatties?  (This seems to be largely a US based forum and some foods don't translate well for other countries - I am in UK).


Both are essentially bacon-wrapped delights. In the case of ABTs, the phrase behind the abbreviation might be somewhat off-putting, but the tastiness makes up for it.

ABT: Smoked Atomic Buffalo Turd Jalapeno Poppers (aka - A.B.T.)

Fatty: Buffalo Chicken BBQ Fatty - Bacon Explosion Recipe

Oh, and those photos are making me hungry!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2014)

creative said:


> Looks delish!
> 
> What are ABT and fatties?  (This seems to be largely a US based forum and some foods don't translate well for other countries - I am in UK).



ABT = Atomic Buffalo Turd. It is a jalapeno usually cut in 1/2, stuffed with goodies, wrapped in bacon and smoked.

Fattie = Bulk breakfast sausage, stuffed with goodies, wrapped in a bacon lattice and smoked.

IMO, there is a point that reaches a level of over kill. Smoking almost everything in a meal is one of them. No one I have cooked for would enjoy that.


----------



## creative (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks for the explanations - appreciated.  

I tend to avoid smoked food as much as I can since it has long been linked to being carcinogenic i.e. causing cancer.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2014)

creative said:


> Thanks for the explanations - appreciated.
> 
> I tend to avoid smoked food as much as I can since it has long been linked to being carcinogenic i.e. causing cancer.



LOL, if you believe everything they tell you can cause cancer, then you better start learning to live without breathing, because it can cause cancer.


----------



## creative (Jul 1, 2014)

CraigC said:


> LOL, if you believe everything they tell you can cause cancer, then you better start learning to live without breathing, because it can cause cancer.


I expected that reaction.  There is a long history of this carcinogenic link with smoked meat but I understand the resistance to it....I don't want to believe it either.  However, the evidence has not been disputed yet.....


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 1, 2014)

CraigC said:


> IMO, there is a point that reaches a level of over kill. Smoking almost everything in a meal is one of them. No one I have cooked for would enjoy that.


 
My apologies, but there is a typo in the OP. I meant to say Co-Workers. There were five families I cooked for.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 1, 2014)

creative said:


> I expected that reaction. There is a long history of this carcinogenic link with smoked meat but I understand the resistance to it....I don't want to believe it either. However, the evidence has not been disputed yet.....


 
Well we gotta die from something it seems. So, I will enjoy the days I have remaining.

Thanks for the comments y'all.


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 1, 2014)

Presentation is excellent.  I'll bet it tastes even better than it looks!

Hey, don't feel like the Lone Ranger, Creative.  I've lived in the USA my whole life and I had no idea what an ABT or Fatties were either!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow! Awesome pRon!!  That Acorn can keep on chugging.....


----------



## CraigC (Jul 1, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> My apologies, but there is a typo in the OP. I meant to say Co-Workers. There were five families I cooked for.



Wasn't directed at you, just a personal observance I see on a bunch of "Q" sites.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2014)

CraigC said:


> LOL, if you believe everything they tell you can cause cancer, then you better start learning to live without breathing, because it can cause cancer.



I have a bag of blueberries in the freezer. The Pirate loves blueberry pancakes. So he called Poo (who lives in Vermont) and asked him to pick up some real maple syrup for him. That was in the middle of last month. He finally showed up this past Saturday with the syrup. According to The Pirate, they would find that blueberry pancakes would cause cancer before he got that syrup. And if that happens, he is willing to forgo the pancakes and just drink the syrup.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 2, 2014)

creative said:


> I expected that reaction.  There is a long history of this carcinogenic link with smoked meat but I understand the resistance to it....I don't want to believe it either.  However, the evidence has not been disputed yet.....



I thought it was charred/grilled meats and vegetables? 



Paymaster said:


> Well we gotta die from something it seems. So, I will enjoy the days I have remaining.
> Thanks for the comments y'all.



Agree.  Looking good.


----------



## Palladini (Jul 15, 2014)

creative said:


> Thanks for the explanations - appreciated.
> 
> I tend to avoid smoked food as much as I can since it has long been linked to being carcinogenic i.e. causing cancer.


If this is true, there are lot of people in this world who will die with a smile on their face.  If you look at the study, they fed burnt food to rats at a rate, you have to eat about ton of food in one sitting, to suffer the same way.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 15, 2014)

Reminds me of a cartoon I once drew ,captioned, and posted on a bulletin board at West GA College back in 1976. 
The caption read" Scientists have determined that Sacchain would have caused cancer in Labortory Rats had they not drowned in it first".


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 15, 2014)

The images are so enticing it looks like I could just jump right in and eat my fill!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 17, 2014)

Palladini said:


> If this is true, there are lot of people in this world who will die with a smile on their face.  If you look at the study, they fed burnt food to rats at a rate, you have to eat about ton of food in one sitting, to suffer the same way.


Like a research project that "proved" that artificial sweeteners caused cancer - In order to get the desired effect they fed the stuff to rats in amounts equivalent to a human drinking 800 cans of diet cola A DAY!!!!! 

"A little of what you fancy does you good" as the old music hall star used to sing.

It's a LOT of what you fancy that does the damage.

If we decided to act on all the food/health research that's thrown at us we'd either die of starvation or we'd go mad trying to decide whether to eat XXX because it's good for us or eschew it because it can kill us. 

I don't think that the 1 or 2 glasses of red wine that I drink over a week are going to turn me into a raging alcoholic or give me cirrhosis of the liver but it might protect my heart (not why I drink it, of course ) but if my genetic make-up predisposes me to heart disease I could drop dead tomorrow. You pays your money and you takes your chance.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 17, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> Reminds me of a cartoon I once drew ,captioned, and posted on a bulletin board at West GA College back in 1976.
> The caption read" Scientists have determined that Sacchain would have caused cancer in Labortory Rats had they not drowned in it first".



I seem to remember misplacing a smoke bomb in the upper class men dorm AC unit that very same year.


----------



## Addie (Jul 17, 2014)

CraigC said:


> I seem to remember misplacing a smoke bomb in the upper class men dorm AC unit that very same year.



You naughty boy! Boys will be boys! That's why the girls love them.


----------

